# My first Azureus clutch



## Map (Jun 24, 2015)

On May 20th I found the first clutch of eggs from my two azureus and I just wanna share it with you all. I was scratching my head over their sexes for a few months, but finding these made it a lot easier. I did not personally take every picture so my apologies for slight differences in quality.
























































Here are mom and dad








Any advice on raising these guys from experienced breeders would be appreciated as well, thanks!


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Congrats! I feel like a proud papa everytime!
The tads are easy a little Indian almond leaf for shelter and to nibble and a little fish food once a week or so. Frogglets get isopods and fruit flies. Have fun

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

My recipe for success has been deli containers with spring water, a piece of leaf, a bit of java moss, and feeding some high quality tadpole food every few days. I keep lids on the deli containers to avoid some of the cooling associated with evaporation (I don't think that's imperative though). A lid of some sort is nice because it keeps dust, etc... from settling on the water surface. I feed Azureus froglets springtails and FF from the start. Good luck.


----------



## Map (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the advice so far, the two tads I have in the water seem to be doing well. Here is a bonus picture of the second clutch laid on 6/4/17.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Congratulations! You have some particularly beautiful azureus, too.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice. Congrats. Azureus are some of my favorites


----------



## Map (Jun 24, 2015)

Woodswalker said:


> Congratulations! You have some particularly beautiful azureus, too.


Thanks, they are from two different lines and I hope their offspring are strong and look as nice as them.


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------

